# Demo



## Xel'Naga (21. November 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Mal allgemeine fragen zu Spiele Demos.... 

Wollte mal fragen ob Demos von Spielen eigentlich probleme machen können wenn man die Fertige Vollversion Installieren will?

Muss man wenn man eine Demo von einen Spiel installiert hat diese dann auch deinstallieren (aus rechtlichen oder technischen gründen) wenn ich die Vollversion installieren will?


----------



## yello7676 (21. November 2009)

also das ist völlig egal kannst du drauf lassen oder nicht ist deine sache


----------



## joraku (21. November 2009)

Ich würde erst immer die Demos deinstallieren!

ich habe es schon erlebt, dass man, wenn man erst nach der Installation der Vollversion die Demo deinstalliert hat, das Spiel nicht mehr gestartet hat.

War bei Star Wars Jedi Academy so. 
Bei Empire-Total War z.b. gibt es aber  keine Probleme. Kommt, denke ich, auf's Spiel drauf an.


----------



## boss3D (21. November 2009)

^^ Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Demos sollten immer vor der Installation des eigentlichen Spiels deinstalliert werden. Die Vollversion hat im Normalfall keine Auswirkungen auf die Demo. Umgekehrt kann das aber sehr wohl der Fall sein und zu erheblichen Problemen führen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xel'Naga (22. November 2009)

Danke für die Antworten 
Sehr Informativ.


----------

